# Today was a heartbreaker



## mrCROWLEY138 (Aug 1, 2007)

So I went out this morning in search of a nice lunch. Started off slow. Nothing hittin' on my 3/4 oz. spoon so I switched to a 1 oz. Immediately hooked up with a 26 inch pike. Not bad, but not worth eatin'. About 15 minutes later I hook up with somethin bigger. Turns out to be a nice pike somewhere in the range of 35-38 I would wager and he was a pig to. Of course I forgot my net so I just grab him, and when I turn to grab my needlenose to get the hook out, he thrashes and gets back in the water (thankfully not hitting any rocks) but breaks the line in the process. A string of words I can't type here came flowing out of my mouth for about half an hour until I hooked up with an even bigger pike probably pushing 40-42. Got him up to shore and didn't wanna beach him (I don't know why because I was gunna keep him anyway) so I went to grab him and I heard a metalic sound...look to my right and there is my spoon laying on the bank....I look back at the fish...we make eye contact and I swear to you he smirked at me just before he took off back to the deep. So what should have been my best northern fishing day turned out to be my worst mostly becasue I forgot my friggin' net....never again. I'm sure a lot of you guys have some heartbreaking northern/muskie tales. Feel free to share 'em here.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

mine came last weekend caught a 40 incher and an hour later had a 50+ in the boat i was bringing it to shore to get the camera and the thing broke through my net at the dock... i almost cried


----------

